# Trying to Mod Widgetlocker...



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have read the forums on it but I am not getting it...all I am doing is trying to apply this minimal slider to widgetlocker: http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=widget+locker#/d41rsk2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

You want the "LongWhiteBar" WL theme for that. You must download and manually install it for it to work. Download I found a while ago was on another forum.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Already downloaded and put on sd card...but i dont know where to go from there


----------



## kali77 (Jul 22, 2011)

Go into file manager, and locate the file, choose it. A window will pop up "complete action using" choose widget locker. Than choose install only or install and add. Done ;-)



CC268 said:


> Already downloaded and put on sd card...but i dont know where to go from there


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

kali77 said:


> Go into file manager, and locate the file, choose it. A window will pop up "complete action using" choose widget locker. Than choose install only or install and add. Done ;-)


its a zip file...i can extract but i cant click on LongWhiteBar.wltheme and it just goes into more folders with the png images


----------



## kali77 (Jul 22, 2011)

Are you using file manager? When I use Astro it does the same thing you mention. When in file manager you should be able to tap the zip and another window will pop up "complete action using" and widgetlocker is one of the options.


CC268 said:


> its a zip file...i can extract but i cant click on LongWhiteBar.wltheme and it just goes into more folders with the png images


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

kali77 said:


> Are you using file manager? When I use Astro it does the same thing you mention. When in file manager you should be able to tap the zip and another window will pop up "complete action using" and widgetlocker is one of the options.


Sorry let me try file manager i was on root explorer
EDIT: Got it thanks! Now I gotta figure out how to use this dam Missed It! app


----------

